
I Started a YouTube Channel For Advanced C# Coding Techniques - ivaylokenov
Hi, guys!<p>I am the creator of My Tested ASP.NET - testing libraries with more than 50k downloads for the new ASP.NET Core and the old ASP.NET Web API 2 frameworks. You can check the source code on GitHub: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;ivaylokenov<p>Recently I decided to start a channel on YouTube to share my developing experience with the projects. I want to post mainly advanced C# coding techniques.<p>Three videos have been already uploaded:
- Optimize C# reflection by using delegates - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=2Akdz4Ukdxc
- Beautify ugly C# reflection code by using the dynamic type - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=GQ2KZIcUxDM
- How to test ASP.NET Core web applications with My Tested ASP.NET - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=Tf2P-410Za4<p>Future topics include:
- Designing a fluent interface by using the builder pattern
- How to not get lost with generics and their shenanigans
- How My Tested ASP.NET works behind the scenes
- Using reflection because you are lazy
- Refactoring bad code by example
- Entity Framework Core best practices for performance
- Bend your code by using expression trees
- The ASP.NET Core internal secrets
- Writing testable code should be easy if you follow the rules
- Creating pluggable architecture to make developers happy
- Understanding in-memory databases
- Building a license code generator to protect your software
- The new ASP.NET Core endpoint routing
- Demystifying industry buzzwords - TDD vs. BDD vs. ATDD
- Razor Pages - the solution to &quot;fat&quot; controller code<p>The channel is here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;channel&#x2F;UCP5Ons7fK3yKhX6lhc9XcfQ<p>Any feedback is more than welcome.<p>I will be pleased if you find my content useful, subscribe to the channel and share it with your C# friends!<p>Thank you!
======
Blakestr
Friendly tip, check out Matt Wadstein's Unreal Engine tutorials, he's been
doing it for 3 or 4 years and he also specializes in very small videos that
talk about a single concept.

people who are trying to learn programming generally are more accepting than
others but even I I've had problems trying to understand someone due to their
accent. This is particularly problematic when you're dealing with some deep
concepts. one solution, which might make it a little bit harder to make
videos, it's just simply have subtitles. I use them before when trying to
understand something difficult and I just looked at the screen see what the
person said and it made sense. The auto-generated captions we'll probably not
pick up everything particularly programming language concepts. Just a thought.

Also you might want to reach out to some unity developers on YouTube since
that's built on c#. A lot of people want to learn how to develop games and you
can get a lot more subscribers referred to you from unity videos.

------
NicoJuicy
Best of luck, but not sure if those are advanced.

Implementing Pipeline pattern for genetic actions are advanced I think.

I have no idea for expert topics, but I think everything with own memory
allocation, ...

Will follow

------
d000m
I would recommend to change your VS theme to dark mode bc it's better for the
eyes of your viewers but i like the idea of the channel.

------
slipwalker
Which tools are you using to produce this ? Software and hardware, if you
don't mind asking...

------
romanovcode
What kind of computer do you use? Sounds like MacBook keyboard.

